# ماكينة خراطيم بلاستيك



## beshomesho (24 يوليو 2010)

قمنا بتصنيع ماكينة لانتاج خراطيم بلاستيك مقاسات 
16 مم , 23 مم ,29 مم 
الماكينة مصرية 100 %
للاستفسار
مهندس : شمس
تليفون : 0103621756
0114059697

وجارى رفع الصور 

وعلى فكرة كمنا بانتاج العديد منها وبيعها بالسوق المصرى


----------



## اسامة شاكر (24 مايو 2012)

ما هى افضل خامة لصنع خرطوم كهرباء السقف اقصد البيور هل البولى ايثلين عالى الكثافة ام البولى ايثلين منخفض الكثافة وشكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## mechanic power (26 مايو 2012)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------

